# Help Translating a rider from India



## gafflover87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a rider for a small play thats touring through our facility next month. While its in english, some of the stuff they are looking for ive never heard of, so I am assuming they call it something else than what we do.

Whats puzzling me: 

Lights:
*"Power Pack"-* I am assuming they are talking about dimmers?

Sound:
*"Re to phono"-* Are they talking about DI boxes?

Any thoughts or comments on this? The guy I have to go through has no clue what hes doing, and I cant talk to them directly so its frustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## len (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds about right, but your guess is as good as anyone's. Is there a name of the person who wrote the rider? I don't like to go around a contact person, but sometimes it's necessary. Maybe you could ask for a couple preferred model numbers for each item, so you could google that?

Seems to me that even if you are right that a "power pack" is a dimmer rack, it still doesn't say how many dimmers, what type of outputs, etc.


----------



## gafflover87 (Aug 16, 2012)

No dont have a name, they are using all house provided equipment, other than a couple moving mirror fixtures, which are rentals from in town. Its complicated, but the past week this guys has been anything but helpful, and then all of a sudden today he coughs up a Rider. 

Im going to try and get more information out of him about their staff, but so far its like talking to a wall, Im sure you all can relate.


----------



## StNic54 (Aug 16, 2012)

Power pack could either be a dimmer rack or a doghouse for 110v or 208v. Find out what gear they have - led's means a doghouse, but pars and lekos would be dimmers. If they are bringing gear from outside the US, it may need 208.


----------



## gafflover87 (Aug 16, 2012)

StNic54 said:


> Power pack could either be a dimmer rack or a doghouse for 110v or 208v. Find out what gear they have - led's means a doghouse, but pars and lekos would be dimmers. If they are bringing gear from outside the US, it may need 208.



Ya they arent bringing anything. They are using our rig with standard house plot. Only thing that wont be ares is the moving mirror fixtures, which are coming from a local rental house.


----------



## museav (Aug 16, 2012)

It might help to see more of the rider in case it provides some contextual references.


----------



## gafflover87 (Aug 16, 2012)

museav said:


> It might help to see more of the rider in case it provides some contextual references.



The rider is surprisingly simple, and small scale, but here you go.

_"AASMAN SE GIRE KHAJOOR PE ATKE..

REQUIREMENT

LIGHTS

1) 18 channel slider 1

2) Spot 14

3) Par 6

4) Power pack 3

5) Scanner 2

6) Fog machine 2

7) Strobe 1

8) Mirror ball 1

SOUND

1) Ground Mike 3

2) Re to phono share 2

3) 8 track stereo mixer 1

MISCELLANEOUS

1) Communication ( backstage left and right to technical consol )

2) Ample drinking water on either side of stage

3) Tea, coffee and refreshment for the cast and crew- 1 hour prior to the showtime and during intermission

4) All necessary license and permissions from the venue with regards to the show, set erection and technical's"_


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2012)

A few ideas here...

First, a rider goes onto the contract... it does not come after. If it was not in the contract, you don't have to provide it. Yes, its a ***** move but you always have an out. 

The way this thing looks, they want some lights that work on dimmers, some DJ mirrors, a mirror ball, and some fog. Having worked with groups like this in the past, odds are they have some type of big dance number that they want it to look like a club. 

For the audio stuff, be ready to provide 3 PCC floor mics, two 3.5mm stereo connections, and two RCA connections. Be ready to put these on stage as well, odds are they are not carrying that much staff. 

A little piece of advice for the day... let them go. Whenever we have non-english speaking groups in... especially the Asian groups I tend to allow them to touch more stuff then I regularly would. Instead of trying to figure out what they want done an executing it, I have my crew shadow and just make sure that they are doing everything safely/my gear is not being destroyed. I don't let them up on the rail, but beyond that sometimes it is easier just to let them go and catch problems as they come.


----------



## gafflover87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Footer said:


> A few ideas here...
> 
> First, a rider goes onto the contract... it does not come after. If it was not in the contract, you don't have to provide it. Yes, its a ***** move but you always have an out.
> 
> ...



Some good thoughts Footer. And yes, normally the Rider comes with the contract. Like I said, this guy really has no idea what hes doing, hes sort of a promoter I suppose. I would guess he has a contract with the show, so he had the rider all along. While talking to him he acted like he didnt know what I meant when I asked for the rider. And your right, the end of the show is a big musical / dance number, and he said just to give them a strobe light for that. Ive been doing this long enough to know that they arent going to only want a strobe light for a big musical dance number. So I was somewhat relieved when he coughed up the rider so I knew what to expect. They definitely requested less than I expected but some of it I already expected, such as boundary mics and such. 

And I know its going to drive my techs nuts having these guys run somewhat freely, but well keep a leash on them none the less.


----------

